# Delete



## Kiki1993

I had no idea there was a bride bit on BnB ! 
So Hey everyone! I'm currently WTT :)
Been with my OH since December 10th 2008 and we planned to get married december 2013 however it would make more sense for us to push it back a bit!
I was previously on hitched but felt like a lot of the brides judged me as I am 18 and the fact my wedding is a while away so I no longer go on that forum! :blush:
So I look forward to reading all your journals and threads and stalk you all :happydance:
EDIT: after I read some of your journals I see some of you have to do lists and your progress so far etc so i Will start mine now :)
My to do list:
1. Decide on budget. - 2 possible budgets depending on circumstances.
2.Pick a date. - Done :)
3.Save at least £1000 before booking anything! - £250 so far.
4.Decide how many guests for ceremony and reception. 
5.Decide on a venue.
6.Decide catering.
7.Pick wedding party - Done
8.Entertainment.
9.Legalities.
10.Photography - Done, my friend will be in her final year of photography and has agreed to do it cheap!!
11.Cake.
12.My dress.
13.Shoes and accessories.
13.Bridesmaid.
14.Groom
15.Hair and make up - My sister in law is amazingly good at hair and will do it hopefully for free! 
16.Invitations.
17.Any extra decorations?
18.Transport. Done, my mums new car is an i30 and is red which is our color scheme!

I think that's it .. Please let me know if I'm missing anything or if there's any thing I can save on ... Looking at this I know we will struggle to pay for it all :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Ebay Ebay Ebay. It's been a godsend to us and has saved us SOO much money! 

With our budget, we were lucky that our parents gave us £1000 each so that was half our budget sorted out! Since then, we've been paying and saving as we go along, it's been alot easier for us that way :thumbup: We set the date 4 months ago and we're getting married in just under 8 weeks :happydance: so we havent had a great deal of time to plan but it's not been as hectic as I thought it would! We decided on a budget of £4,000 and have managed to keep well under that so far, and there's not much else to get now! :thumbup: 

As for only being 18 and wanting to get married... when you know, you know, simple as that. Just because you're young it doesnt mean you're making the wrong choice :hugs: 
There are a few brides that are getting married in 2012 and 2013 so you certainly wont be the only one waiting hun :flower: 

You can save money on your cake... M&S do really nice plain wedding cakes that you can decorate yourself :thumbup: 
Invites you can either do yourself or you can get them done with Vistaprint or get bespoke ones from Ebay, they dont have to be expensive at all! 
Also flowers... silk/foam/fake flowers work out cheaper than the real thing and look so much better than they used to! I bought my teardrop shaped bouquet, a bridesmaid posie, 25 buttonholes, 4 groomsmen buttonholes, 2 corsages and 2 flower girl wands for just under £100, but that's a personal choice thing.. some people prefer real flowers :) I on the otherhand, have had to go with fake ones because my OH has terrible hayfever as do alot of our guests! :haha:
Have you decided on a theme or a colour scheme? 
Welcome to Bride and Beyond and I look forward to seeing your plans coming together :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks for the comments and the great advice! :happydance:
Yeah we have decided on Red as its his and my favorite color as well as my mums :haha: also his favorite football teams color and it suits a winter wedding :thumbup:
And I agree that when you know, you know! Wish everyone would see it like that :haha: 
We will definitely be on ebay for most things And I love the idea of me and him decorating the cake! :haha: 
Congrats on the very soon wedding! Are you getting excited? 
And Thank you for the warm welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

We're all lovely in here hun, there are never any judgements, that's what I love about Bride n Beyond! :hugs: 

We're having a red and ivory colour theme too :thumbup: Because we're getting married in the summer (supposedly, but I dunno with all this rain lately!) my first thought was strawberries and cream, nom nom! So that's the colours we decided on :thumbup: 
I am very excited about how close we're getting now (7 weeks on Saturday!! :happydance) and the last 4 months have gone so quickly! I've been amazed at how organised I am :haha: So much so, I have hardly anything to do between now and a few weeks before the wedding!! 

Ooo btw, we love piccies in here, so when you decide on stuff, post piccies of it please! :haha:


----------



## LesleyP

Welcome and congrats!! I'm getting married in 2013 too, but it's never too early to start planning :D xx


----------



## Kiki1993

@mynx Yeah I quite like not being judged and I can tell everyone on here is nice by the threads etc! :D I think I will like it here :thumbup: oh thats not long at all! And you will get to relax before the wedding instead of freaking out because you forgot to do something! :happydance: And I will post things asap :) :haha:
@lesleyP Oh Whats your date? And I have been searching venues, dresses, bridesmaid dresses, invitations... trying to find out what we want and can afford and the one thing we are truly stuck on is the venue! We thought we had the Perfect one at dunnikier house in kirkcaldy but its quite expensive so will probably keep looking :haha:


----------



## leash27

Yey another bride....welcome to Brides & Beyond! I feel like all I ever say is 'as Mynx says' (you are so wise Mynx lol) but yeah - as Mynx says its very friendly in here and noone is judgemental at all. We do also like to share money savng tips and we LOVE pics!!!!

In terms of thinking your wedding is far off, you will be surprised how quick the time passes. We booked our wedding on 16th June 2010 and we are getting married on 16th June 2012 so it will be 2 years planning altogether and its going so fast!! I am not the most organised bride so I really need to get my act together over the next few months. I don't think its ever too early to start pciking and choosing what you want!

Just want to say again how great the girls are in here and they know they answer to pretty much everything wedding related!!

x


----------



## Kiki1993

Haha Thanks for the welcome! :thumbup:
I will be uploading all my wedding stuff as soon as I book things :) And will also put up ideas before to see what everyone thinks ... Will definitely be asking for peoples opinions on venues, i've emailed practically every venue in fife or checked their website to get an idea of cost and they are all sooo expensive and there aren't many villiage halls around here that look attractive enough :cry:
Funny thats the thing we want to book way in advance so we definitely get our date, yet its the one thing we can't decide on :haha:
Gotta love irony! :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

Been emailing lots of different venues to get ideas of pricings etc and came across this one and thought it looked very unique and decided to email about how much it would cost (Probably too much but worth a shot)

https://www.thecruz.co.uk/aboutus.html

What does anyone reading this think, I don't know the price yet as it doesn't say but hopefully they tell me in reply to my email :)?
 



Attached Files:







0_around_edinburgh_-_water_of_leith_028342.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1









cruz_018e.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









cruz_piano_bar.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0









cruz_restaurant.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kiki1993

Got 2 other possible venues we like which are in our town ... one which we love because its beautiful and has a nice surrounding (but a bit out of our budget due to catering ) And another which is an amazing deal! But the outside is quite ugly :dohh:


----------



## Kiki1993

So got an email back saying to :

Thank you for your enquiry. It would be best to contact us next year to arrange a meeting to discuss the various options, as we have an infinite number of options to cater for all sizes, types and budgets.

Best regards

So this is one of my possible venues now .. and if they really can cater for all budgets then this is my favorite so far :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

oooo love that venue, welcome to BnB!!!


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks! It's my favorite so far! And is my OH favorite too! :thumbup:
Thanks for the welcome! :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

Woo hi! Im getting married in 2013 too (8th june) and i'll be 20 on monday! X


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey ! :) congrats! and soon 2 be happy bday :flower:
What have you done so far wedding planning wise? :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

I have booked the church, got my invites and emily's bridesmaids dress! I'm skint now though so cant do anything else!


----------



## Mynx

Ooo loving The Cruz! Looks fab :thumbup: 

Thanks Leash hun lol!! (my eldest likes to be called Lish too, pronounced the same as yours is spelt! Her full name is Elisha) Dont think I've ever been called wise :haha: Some people would just say I'm a nosy cow rather than wise :rofl:


----------



## mumandco

Hey I'm getting married may 2013-I love your date for the wedding me and oh got engaged on 10-12,2006! I'm 23 not as young as you but I've always known I'd marry my oh and we've been together since I was 15. So far we have provisionally booked our date and are currently hunting down venues!as soon as Xmas is over I can really get stuck in at the moment I have to boys whose bdays are coming up and Xmas so not much spare cash to go towards wedding :( love love the venue that you posted pics of


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks Everyone! I saw the venue was on a boat and was like WOAH and it had a piano bar and it just made my eyes pop .. had the wow factor :haha:
Mummymunch and mumandco ... You are both much more organised than me but the venue I want must only take bookings a year in advance (i assume by the email) :D And I think money will be a struggle for us too atm!! I don't have kids yet but i'm a student and taking driving lessons so no spare money ever!! plus between us we have 8 nieces and nephews! :haha: 
I love my date too! Its when me and OH started going out ..we also met at 15 at a youth club :blush::haha: I'm still quite uneasy to have this date though because its on a tuesday and my friends tend to cancel last minute rather than let you know in advance!! However my family wont which is who I want there most of all :) :haha:
And Mynx, I'm sure your not a nosy cow! :haha:


----------



## mumandco

I'm sure they won't cancel it's your wedding after all not like a night out! See if you can provisianlly book it,that's we did as they don't like to book things over a year in advance! Stupid really but hey ho! Youl prob find that your venue /reception will be cheaper coz it's on a tues


----------



## Kiki1993

I hope they don't cancel! I let some people know it would be on a tuesday yesterday and some will be at uni and said they would definitely skip a day but they were a bit taken a back when i said it was a tuesday :haha: But they did ask! :flower:
And I will once we get that meeting to negotiate pricing next year! :happydance:
I hope they do cut it a lot ... the only other partied around that time might be early christmas ones i think :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki1993

Yay off camping for the week tomorrow :thumbup: 
So excited! And in other news Andwina (the mum of my half brother and family friend) has told me her friend has a small wedding dress shop in her area and would custom make me a dress at a discounted price :thumbup: 
Not sure I will definitely go for this unless its reaaalllly cheap :haha: but it was so nice for her to help! :happydance:


----------



## mumandco

Ooo camping I love camping I can't wait until my boys are old enough for cAmping. Yay for a dicounted wedding dress if that's what you choose! My bil has done some work for a woman who dresses wedding reception rooms,center pieces,starlight back drops and she said she's got some good contacts florists photographers and she can give us discount so cNt wait! Do you have a budget


----------



## comotion89

god I feel like a fool for being here hahah!! I'm nit even getting married yet tho we've set a date 30/5/15 agessss!!!! haha he hasn't proposed yet either lol (said he's waiting till I least expect it) well it'll have to be before 2015 wouldnt it babe!!! lol, funny thing is tho we were looking at venues together yesterday beautiful (belvoir castle was first choice but my god it's expensive) and mutually agreed on a budget and I found my dress (let's hope he doesn't look at my pictures on my phone, might delete it) hah and we were talking about guests n I had a dream last night that I was rehearsing my wedding!!! I feel kinda crazy but excited so I cannot imagine what u ladies r going through your nearly there!!! ....but no harm in planning is there??? lol Ive even found my photographer my mums just laughing at me and says I need to focus on getting a new job and movin out first which is true ...lol sorry for the long post


----------



## Kiki1993

I love camping too AND cant wait to have children so i can take them and yes we will have a tight budget no matter when the wedding is, i can't justify spending more than 3000 on one day ... the marriage is the most important bit anyway :haha:

Don't apologize commotion! And I think we may be in the same boat as you as we are kinda thinking of pushing our date back a while .... we have no idea what we want like literally and during the holiday we agreed to not start booking and stuff until we are financially stable and have moved out and both have stable jobs etc. We don't even know if we want kids before or after marriage now as if we do push the wedding back we don't know if we could wait any longer for children etc :dohh: Really confused right now, we want to get married but it would make more sense for us to push the date back a year or two...who knows when the date will be :shrug: Will change my date on this once we know for sure the date we will change it too :thumbup:

In other news on holiday i bought a gorgeous wedding planner for a pound, brand new from a charity shop! We have filled out a bit but left the date for the wedding blank ... we really need to sort this date stuff out but right now we just want to enjoy his time off work :thumbup:


----------



## mumandco

same here i think the most we want to spend is £4000 I personally think anything more than that for us and id be gutted as its all over in a flash! 
For us personally we knew we wouldnt be getting married soonish so we wanted to have children first- itl be nice to have them at our wedding it makes it more special for us that our boys will be there. BUUT on the other hand weve stopped ntnp as we really want another baby after we are married do things a little bit propper iykwim 

what do you want most??


----------



## Kiki1993

I want children more than marriage, mainly because your partner will stay with you, married or not, if he loves you anyway the marriage is just a pice of paper to make it official :haha:
And i know i would cry after the wedding because its over because of the amount of money spent which was over so fast :haha:


----------



## mumandco

we wanted children more than marriage aswell, back then i always knew id be with my oh and i was desperate to have a baby with him and i knew marriage would come years later! after ds2 was born i had this urge to get married and even though i was really broody i knew i wanted marriage more!
you could always put the date back and ttc whilst your waiting? or have a really really small intimate wedding and then in a few years when you have more money you could renew your vowes??


----------



## Kiki1993

I am WTT right now, i'm still studying and we aren't financially stable yet :cry: we want to have a two bedroom house before trying as well :thumbup: ... OH has also said he wants a baby more so i think we are keeping our TTC date which should be 2013/ early 2014 depending on money and then get married later! :cloud9: 
We arent sure because we like aspects of both :flower: 
Guess its one of those what ifs? scenarios where either way you will wonder if the other choice is better for you etc :haha:


----------



## mumandco

It always will be a what if I suppose life has a funny way of working out and things happen when you least expect it whether it be a bfp or you just decide to marry! Will u be keeping your wedding journal going?


----------



## Kiki1993

Yeah think I will keep it going a bit :thumbup:
We will be getting married it will probably just be out of the blue that we do it or we may have an epithany and realize that this is the date and time we wanna get married :haha:
I will post on this for definite if we come to an agreed date that will be our final decision! :thumbup:
It will either be soon, and we just have a very small wedding and then we could have a renewal of vowels later, or the wedding will be later and probably while we are still TTC or when our baby is here :)


----------



## comotion89

woo we cud possibly be bump buddies :D I'm trying feb-may 2014 for a winter baby just really want my first to be a winter baby lol but if it doesn't happen then I'll wait till may the following year after we've been married , don't want a bump on my big day tbh sucks tho I've been looking and my all inclusive wedding should cost about 7k lol which is alot but I'm only doing it once hah!


----------



## Kiki1993

Oh that would be good to be bump buddies! I would love a winter baby too :thumbup: We are trying to go with the flow to see if we get married or have a baby first but i find it hard! i am an organisation freak and would like to know years in advance so i know if my baby will be a part of the wedding or not :haha:
But trying my best and next year i will know for defo if we want to marry first or not, if we dont we would have more money for baby :happydance: but if we dont we would also not be married which would make me sad :cry:
IM THIS HORMONAL WITHOUT PREGNANCY, I CANT IMAGINE HOW BAD I WILL BE WHEN I AM! :haha:


----------



## mumandco

Wel be trying for a baby end of aug 2013 can I be a bump buddy if it happens too lol I would like a summer baby I've got an autumn baby and a winter baby,I want to plan a birthday party outside for a change lol


----------



## Kiki1993

Yeah sure! :haha: Aww you will have one child for every season, that would be ideal when it comes to birthday presents :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

So OH is going to have a long hard think today about our date. He has already told me he is not having any other date than our dating anniversary as this date is so special to us :blush: 
He said he would prefer it to be a weekend but as the next available saturday on our date is 2016 he has said he can not wait that long to marry me :blush: :haha:
So I'm guessing it will be 10th of december and on a weekday .... what we really need to work out now is the year we can afford it, if it will be very small scale seeing as it will be a weekday and then maybe a reception when we get back, or just have everything on a weekday and give people a lot of notice so they can get time off. This is the bit tha scares me incase no one can make it :cry:
A lot of my friends will also still be in uni and if they get an exam for that date i don't want all of them giving me last minute "cant make it" letters :( He has also hinted maybe having our wedding on this date and our reception the following friday night ... but don't want it to be too much hassle ?
But I'm starting to think it will be our original date of 10th of December 2013 :happydance:


----------



## comotion89

ah Hun hopefully you get to set a date soon, I'm still waitin to try but don't know when yet oh says not to plan ahead n just take everything as it comes!! easy for him to say I like planning 5 years in advance hahaha I still want to have one when im married tbh but we Will see , aww sucks that Its on a weekday and that your next Satursay is not till 2016!!


----------



## Kiki1993

I know we wanted to try do that but its too big of a decision to not plan in advance :L And I know...this years anniversary is a saturday im sure but we couldn't plan it all for then :( Its also because a tuesday could be awkward for most as you have to go back to work, i supose a thursday wouldnt be too bad for evening guests as then they take the friday off then most will have saturday off anyway so they will only miss a day, but get an extended weekend from it ...but to wait till 2015 for another weekday sounds silly, might as well have waited for the saturday the following year :haha:


----------



## Mynx

If you REALLY wanted to get married this December, it CAN be done in 5 months! I only had 6 months to organise ours and I've been surprised at how easy at actually has been! (apart from issues with dress :rofl:) It all depends on your budget tho, but the actual organising part has been easy.. in fact, the last few weeks I've had nothing to do except stress about my multiple dresses :haha:

We were determined we wanted to get married this year, so decided that we could keep things VERY small scale so it wouldnt cost too much, but then my dad and OH's parents gave us some money to help out and it's meant that we could have a slightly bigger do with a sit down meal :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki1993

I'de love to be able to do it this year it would have been perfect! but I'm starting college, will be in college and couldn't afford to take 2 weeks off for the wedding and honeymoon, not to mention we have only re-saved £120 since spending £700 on our car :cry:
And I couldn't risk falling behind on my college in my final year :haha: Thanks for the encouragement though :thumbup: 
I also remember reading about your dress issues :haha: Would drive me mad if that was me! Good thing its fixed now though :D


----------



## honeybee2

You can do it while in college hun. I planned my wedding through my second year at uni and although we've had to save every last penny we had and working hard for uni too, it still worked out. These things are do-able its all about compromise, you could get married for £100 if you wanted too!


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm kicking myself now, i would have loved this date but I don't want to rush the planning process or have to save too harshly. But I am coming around to the idea of a tuesday wedding .. I'm thinking i will run it by a few of the evening people...i know our family would definitely take time off for it and see what they think. If a lot of them say no way couldn't guarentee i could get time off etc we may get married at a reception office and have a meal with family then the following weekend have a reception ... But im hoping my friends and his friends will be like yeah no problem! :haha: Will find out soon enough though :thumbup:
Tonight we are writing up a whole list of possible and we will pick the one we both agree on :thumbup:
Will udate tomorrow with our final decision :)


----------



## Kiki1993

OH got layed off last week and has decided he will also go back to college. So wont be posting in here anymore until we have a more clear and reachable date once we are both done with our education. Thanks for all the help you ladies gave though and cant wait to be back with a new journal, hopefully it wont be too long :thumbup:


----------

